# Armytek Wizard or Fenix HL55 for Hiking??



## Stevie (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have just returned to the world of Flashlights having spent a number of years away from the forum. It's nice to be back. What I have found is a tremendous advance in available technology, it really is superb.

So..my primary use is walking at night on trails and across country, in total darkness. I have started looking at 18650 lights as I want a good output for a long time and also the re-charging factor. Also the requirement is neutral white, for the better color rendition.

Armytek Wizard looks very nice - but is it too floody for walking? 

Fenix HL55 looks to have quite a lot of ambient flood, but also a large hotspot which I quite desire to be honest. I like to be able to see down the trail to see what's ahead. Having said that, the Youtube vids show the HL55 to be a little more floody than throwy, so I'm wondering if this 'too floody' question would apply to the Fenix too??

What are peoples experiences when walking with either of these, any comments very much welcomed.

Thanks Steve


----------



## geokite (Oct 30, 2015)

Between the two, I would choose the wizard. Only because it has a clip and therefore could be clipped to your waist belt for better shadows on the ground.

Steve


----------



## Kueh (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the Fenix HL55 which I use mainly for work. Nice beam pattern and colour (warm). I had a look at the Armytek and, feature wise, it looks like a better choice. However, it would cost twice as much as my Fenix, if I wanted to get one.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 30, 2015)

I am planning on buying the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III*. Might be just what you want. 

Over the past several years, ZebraLight has earned a reputation for quality. Their engineering designs and UI are second to none among mid-priced headlamp makers. Read through the CPF discussion thread for the H600Fd if you are interested. 

The only negative I remember seeing is a concern that runtimes on medium are not as long as the ZL spec says they should be. That led to (possibly unfounded) guesses/speculation that there must be something wrong the the new driver ZL designed for this (and other forthcoming) flashlights. Frankly, I was not sure how seriously to consider these anecdotal reports. 

As I do not own the H600Fd, I can only report what I have read. By definition, it is all hearsay. Take it for what it is worth.

_Edit:_ Here is some more information about the problems with the H600Fd. ZebraLight reportedly loaded some of those that were manufactured prior to October 8 with incorrect firmware. 



Jobeanie123 said:


> I emailed Zebralight about this on the 15th and they responded with this:
> 
> *"We found out several weeks ago that some of the H600Fc/d in the very first production batch were loaded with wrong firmware. None of the H600Fc/d shipped after Oct. 8 should have that issue. We got the 30 hour figure from the pre-production batch (aobut [sic] one dozen) in which all H600Fc/d performed just fine." *
> 
> ...




At present, my plan is to let a couple of months go by before making my purchase. I am definitely in for this ZebraLight.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for comment about the Zebralight. If I went with one though it would be the H600W, as I want a little bit of throw too. I already own an old H30 flood, and it's great - but cool white I am afraid.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 2, 2015)

Kueh said:


> I have the Fenix HL55 which I use mainly for work. Nice beam pattern and colour (warm). I had a look at the Armytek and, feature wise, it looks like a better choice. However, it would cost twice as much as my Fenix, if I wanted to get one.



Thanks Kueh. Would it be at all possible to give me an idea of hotspot and spill angle on your HL55? Say on a wall at 1 metre, then measure the beam profile for me if at all possible in your spare time? I reckon that the HL55 could have a hotspot of around 20 degrees, but I would like to know if I am wrong on that!


----------



## chadvone (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't have the Fenix. Love my Wizard for hiking. 70 lumen level bright enough and wide enough for 2 people when on wider path.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 3, 2015)

chadvone said:


> Don't have the Fenix. Love my Wizard for hiking. 70 lumen level bright enough and wide enough for 2 people when on wider path.



Thanks for feedback on the Wizard, Chadvone. Where do you hike? You see, I think that perhaps the floody beam would work very well when walking in enclosed areas like woodland as the 70 degree spot and 120 degree spill lights up everything above you as well as on the ground. Throw is not really needed for woodland either. My issue is not so much woodland walking, but rather open ground without trees. Would this flood be wasted just shining into the sky? Is there enough throw to show me at least 50 yards ahead on the 70 lumen setting (or the 185 lumen setting for that matter)? I would not want the light on max all the time just because I need a bit of distance, I would love to conserve battery life if possible and would like at least 8 hrs on a useable mode setting. 

Having said this, I think you're about the 10th person I have heard to say how much they love the Wizard for hiking, obviously that's no coincidence  But I'm trying to get my head around it as I always believed that flood was great for task lighting and no more, can you help me to 'get it' with the Wizard?


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Nov 3, 2015)

For night hiking I use the Zebralight H600w on the head. From beam shots and specs, it has more throw than the Armytek Wizard. I use it in conjunction with my Zebralight H602w. Together they cover near and far. After testing my lights I find I like my H600w with the magic tape frosted tape on the lens better for night hikes. It cuts down on the hotspot, but still has good range. You don't want too much of a hotspot bobbing around when hiking as it is distracting. I think the Armytek wizard warm has a similar beam as the Zebralight H600w with the magic tape on it so I would think it would make a nice hiking lamp. That was one big plus when making the decision of which lights to get for me. The Zebralight H600w with the option to add or take off the diffuser tape when you choose plus the lighter weight and modes that I prefer of the Zebralight put it over the edge when comparing it to the Armytek. Both seem to be wonderful lights though. If you are worried about throw in open areas why not just bring a throwy hand torch too.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 3, 2015)

WigglyTheGreat said:


> If you are worried about throw in open areas why not just bring a throwy hand torch too.



That's a fair point, but sometimes I use trekking poles so the handheld (much as I do like them) is something I'm trying to refrain from. Thanks for making that point though.


----------



## chadvone (Nov 5, 2015)

I will try and get out tonight and pay more attention to 70 lumen level. 
Didn't know you were thinking about Zebralite. I also have H600w. Its also a great light. And diffuser idea might work. 
My choice still Wizard. I don't feel as busy and I like the triple click to Max. Without moonlight I have used the 15 lumen level on known trails. 
My wife uses me H600w and I notice her hotspot to be distracting more then when I use it.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Nov 7, 2015)

Stevie said:


> That's a fair point, but sometimes I use trekking poles so the handheld (much as I do like them) is something I'm trying to refrain from. Thanks for making that point though.



Speaking of being hands free, I found little trick wth my Zebralights just recently. Instead of waist mounting my 2nd Zebralight, I found you can easily mount it to the back of your wrist like a watch. Just place the mount on tbe back of your wrist and then wrap the band around your wrist a couple times, or you could just use a velcro strap. This way you can aim it like you would a handheld flashlight and still have complete use of your hand. Just another option for this type of light. Armytek and some others would work this way too.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 9, 2015)

WigglyTheGreat said:


> Speaking of being hands free, I found little trick wth my Zebralights just recently. Instead of waist mounting my 2nd Zebralight, I found you can easily mount it to the back of your wrist like a watch. Just place the mount on tbe back of your wrist and then wrap the band around your wrist a couple times, or you could just use a velcro strap. This way you can aim it like you would a handheld flashlight and still have complete use of your hand. Just another option for this type of light. Armytek and some others would work this way too.



OMG! That's genious! I have to try it and now I feel like I AM Buzz Lightyear!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I've just ordered the Fenix HL55. I will be measuring beam hotspot and spill angle and then posting on here for anyone who would lke this information. Quite possibly there will also some beamshots later on, to compare with some other lights too.


----------



## Yamabushi (Nov 19, 2015)

Stevie said:


> I reckon that the HL55 could have a hotspot of around 20 degrees, ...


Right on the nose. Hotspot at 1 metre is approx. 0.35 metre. It's hard to measure because the orange peel reflector creates a soft transition.

Some good indoor and outdoor beamshots at http://www.light-test.info Use the scroll down list on the Photographic comparison page.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 25, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> Right on the nose. Hotspot at 1 metre is approx. 0.35 metre. It's hard to measure because the orange peel reflector creates a soft transition.
> 
> Some good indoor and outdoor beamshots at http://www.light-test.info Use the scroll down list on the Photographic comparison page.



Thanks for that, very good!

Well, the HL55 arrived. This thing kicks out A LOT more light than I am used to with my older headlamps. I really like it. The 10 lumen setting seems like it will be good in camp. After taking the headlamp into the woods, the 50 lumen setting is good for easy and well defined trails. The 165 lumen setting is really good for less well defined trails and walking across open country.

The 450 lumen setting I'm not sure I would have much use for. It's very bright, but rather than 'clicking up' it is easier to hold down the button for the 900 lumen burst for a quick scan, then hit the button again to drop back to whatever level you were on before. The 900 lumen burst is pretty sensational in the woods - it just lights up absolutely everything in a huge wall of very bright light, I am really pleased.


----------



## StillRunning (Nov 25, 2015)

Agree with you and settings on the trail. Great headlamp!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 28, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Thanks for that, very good!
> 
> Well, the HL55 arrived. This thing kicks out A LOT more light than I am used to with my older headlamps. I really like it. The 10 lumen setting seems like it will be good in camp. After taking the headlamp into the woods, the 50 lumen setting is good for easy and well defined trails. The 165 lumen setting is really good for less well defined trails and walking across open country.
> 
> The 450 lumen setting I'm not sure I would have much use for. It's very bright, but rather than 'clicking up' it is easier to hold down the button for the 900 lumen burst for a quick scan, then hit the button again to drop back to whatever level you were on before. The 900 lumen burst is pretty sensational in the woods - it just lights up absolutely everything in a huge wall of very bright light, I am really pleased.



I had and still have the same impression from my HP12 which has a similar high burst mode. It's kinda surprising and it never seems to grow old.


----------



## chadvone (Nov 28, 2015)

I really like the UI of the Fenix lights. I liked being able to jump from a medium to max then back. Wizard can do it but requires 3 clicks then 2 to get back. The UI of my Zebralight is horrible for this use.

Main reason I went with Armytek Wizard was switch position. And dual use. Since weather got cooler (hood) I been using Wizard clipped to chest coat pocket for walking Red. It has now found its way into my pants pocket. 

How is the switch on HL55 and the HP12 with gloves? Can it be done with one finger ? 
Wizard takes thumb and a finger.
Zebralight takes thumb and 2 fingers. Sometimes 2 hands. 

If Wizard does its job in my pocket I may need another headlamp...


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 28, 2015)

chadvone said:


> I really like the UI of the Fenix lights. I liked being able to jump from a medium to max then back. Wizard can do it but requires 3 clicks then 2 to get back. The UI of my Zebralight is horrible for this use.
> 
> Main reason I went with Armytek Wizard was switch position. And dual use. Since weather got cooler (hood) I been using Wizard clipped to chest coat pocket for walking Red. It has now found its way into my pants pocket.
> 
> ...



I used my HP12 in extreme cold because the battery pack could be put under my hat and LED exposed so the primaries were never really were needed. I found the switch easy to use with gloves but your mileage might vary as everyone is different. It was the battery pack in the back which made me go for the HP12 over HL55. I think that's more ideal IMHO for winter.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 28, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I used my HP12 in extreme cold because the battery pack could be put under my hat and LED exposed so the primaries were never really were needed. I found the switch easy to use with gloves but your mileage might vary as everyone is different. It was the battery pack in the back which made me go for the HP12 over HL55. I think that's more ideal IMHO for winter.



What do you mean when you say extreme cold? I didn't have any problem using my Wizard Pro last winter in temp from -2 Celsius down to -10 Celsius (28.4 F - 14 F). I wouldn't call that extreme cold though. I was using protected Keeppower 3200 or 3400 mAh. I wish I could test my lights in extreme conditions (below -25 C) but the winters have been really warm lately... :/


----------



## chadvone (Nov 28, 2015)

My cheaper cells, have trouble below freezing. Zebralight and Wizard wouldn't keep Max for more then few seconds.
I swapped with a Orbtronics 3400 and Olight 3400. Max worked fine ......


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 28, 2015)

D6859 said:


> What do you mean when you say extreme cold? I didn't have any problem using my Wizard Pro last winter in temp from -2 Celsius down to -10 Celsius (28.4 F - 14 F). I wouldn't call that extreme cold though. I was using protected Keeppower 3200 or 3400 mAh. I wish I could test my lights in extreme conditions (below -25 C) but the winters have been really warm lately... :/



I consider temps down from -10F to -30F to be extreme cold. I used the headlamp at -15 F with a wind chill of -25F. Cold enough for me.

edit. The conversion calculator puts that at negative 26 Celsius not including wind chill but to be honest for pure suck few things beats just above freezing with heavy sleet and rain. Evil kill a person dead in a hurry stuff IMHO.


----------



## clintb (Nov 28, 2015)

I've done some night hikes in areas where there's little to no moonlight and found that I much prefered a hand held light, or something that does not project a beam close to the focal plane of my eyes, such as a headlamp. A headlamp, at least for me, tended to shorten my perception of depth and made it harder to discern details. I gravitated to primarily using something with a very low low, and infinite control; Jetbeam TC-R1, in most cases.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 28, 2015)

clintb said:


> I've done some night hikes in areas where there's little to no moonlight and found that I much prefered a hand held light, or something that does not project a beam close to the focal plane of my eyes, such as a headlamp. A headlamp, at least for me, tended to shorten my perception of depth and made it harder to discern details. I gravitated to primarily using something with a very low low, and infinite control; Jetbeam TC-R1, in most cases.



For me I prefer a headlamp so long as it doesn't glare. That said in the fog, rain or snow a flashlight IMHO is better, or rather better for me.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 30, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> For me I prefer a headlamp so long as it doesn't glare. That said in the fog, rain or snow a flashlight IMHO is better, or rather better for me.



Yes, I can't stand glare either. I had a Petzl Myo once which had rather bad glare eminating from the frosted lens when it was in the 'down' position - that didn't last long with me.

I also toyed with the HP12. How do you find the tint? What swung the HL55 for me was the neutral tint - I do like it. I think I saw one of your youtube vids where you reviewed the HP12 in the snow? Thanks for that.

I think that you made a good point about keeping the battery warm with a hat. Over here in the UK, we see perhaps -15C in the mountains of Scotland, but generally the coldest it ever gets on average thoughout the country is about -10C, most of the time it is a bit 'warmer' due to the maritime climate (wet!). So HL55 is ok for me in the UK conditions.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 1, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Yes, I can't stand glare either. I had a Petzl Myo once which had rather bad glare eminating from the frosted lens when it was in the 'down' position - that didn't last long with me.
> 
> I also toyed with the HP12. How do you find the tint? What swung the HL55 for me was the neutral tint - I do like it. I think I saw one of your youtube vids where you reviewed the HP12 in the snow? Thanks for that.
> 
> I think that you made a good point about keeping the battery warm with a hat. Over here in the UK, we see perhaps -15C in the mountains of Scotland, but generally the coldest it ever gets on average thoughout the country is about -10C, most of the time it is a bit 'warmer' due to the maritime climate (wet!). So HL55 is ok for me in the UK conditions.



Tonight during my 6-mile trail run I had some glare from my HP12. It was below freezing and the steam from my breath kept blowing directly in my face. Despite the glare it was still better than running holding a flashlight in one hand. Also it was atmospheric rather than gear related. I did use a SF/Malkoff combo for a side walk off the main dirt path. The CW tint of the HP12 is just fine until it's compared to a warmer tinted. If you don't have a warmer tinted light it seems like an easy CW to adjust to. Not squid **** green or alien abduction blue aka angryblue. If it came in NW I would have gotten that but I really needed the battery pack to be under a hat given my conditions. Even then I pack some primaries in case the 18650 should be effected. So far that hasn't been a problem but better safe than sorry.


----------

